# Two adult females, one possibly has tumor, one skittish, oshawa ontario



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

Found this add on kijiji...emailed the lady, only the two adults left. Both apparently get along great with other rats...I would love to take them, but convincing my family to let me bring home another animal, isn't going to be easy. Could anyone one else open up their homes for these two little ratties? (I am madly in love with the berkshire, she's adorable!)

http://oshawa.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-rats-W0QQAdIdZ101397671


----------



## DiscoAvenue (Dec 7, 2008)

try jorats. its the equivalent of this but canadian version.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

DiscoAvenue said:


> try jorats. its the equivalent of this but canadian version.


This person considers themselves a breeder 

We DO NOT have genetic dwarf rats in Canada yet, and 1/2 dumbo? WTH?

She weans her babies at 3 freakin weeks old! That's feeder breeder weaning age.  Thinks if she has seen them eat then they are weaned. Babies nibble on food but nurse from mom up to 5 weeks of age which is when they should be weaned. 

This person is a backyard breeder and doesn't deserve anyone's money or support.  If no one buys from her, she may stop breeding *fingers tightly crossed*


----------



## DiscoAvenue (Dec 7, 2008)

oops lol didnt even read the post just the tittle. shame on me.

just trying to spread canadiana around


----------



## RattyLover (Dec 3, 2008)

I know, isn't it horrible?  And the fact that she was going to breed the rescue rat & is not doing anything bout the poor things tumor or hair loss... I was quite shocked. Especially when she emailed me back & said to just throw 'em in the cage with my guy, expect a few spats, but they should get along great  

I do hope the adult females are ok tho...


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

She even says that all the babies have been weaned for at least a week... if the youngest baby she has for sale is 3 weeks old, that would mean he's been weaned since 2 weeks old!

That's bad news bears.


----------

